# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Tko se kuži u Picasu?

## apricot

Radim neke kalendare i pojednostavljujem si život koristeći Picasu.
E, sad...
Hoću koristiti onu njihovu "kolaž" tehniku pa me zanima postoji li neka opcija kojom bih ja sama određivala koja fotka će biti u prvom planu, a koje u pozadini.
Ovako mi Picasa uvijek "frkne" kako se njoj "ćefne", a mene to živcira   :Mad:  

(ok, mene nije teško iživcirati)

----------


## Forka

Odmah moram reći da neću biti od koristi, ali ne mogu ne primijetiti da se i meni to isto događa, pa mi je odmah lakše!
A ni mene nije teško naživcirati!
Daakle, čekamo rješenje... 
 :Cekam:

----------


## kli_kli

Nis' od toga.
Ja ti preporucujem Inkscape/ Program je free, za vektorsku grafiku, a veoma lagano manipulise velikim rasterskim slikama koje uvezes.
Ima i sve alate za poravnavanje, naravno. 
http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ink...0.46.win32.exe

----------


## apricot

sad sam se još više iživcirala!

kli,   :Kiss:

----------


## oka

Imam problem sa Picasom , 
stavila sam slike i pokušavam srediti opise, ali staalno mi se kao prekida veza.
Znači idem na izmjenu opisa ili dodati opis pa kad trebam spremiti, čeka, čeka i čeka...., a ja ne dočekam ništa :Mad: !
Onda otvorim ponovno i pitanje je lutrije da li će se otvoriti slike ili ne, uh i tako jučer, danas, sutra... :Smile: , 
sve mi je spremno, sve sam si posložila i onda Picasa šteka, ali to mi nije prvi puta,
događa li se još kome slično ima li nešto što sam propustila, u čemu je stvar!

----------


## oka

I evo opet pokazuje 'dijagnosticiraj problem u povezivanju'
i dijagnosticiram, nema problema, uh, strašno, kako da ipak sredim te slike, za svaku sliku ponovno otvaraj google i picasu,
ma strašno, joj što sam ljuta!

----------


## oka

Eto da sama sebi odgovorim i ako ikad nekome zatreba da zna,
imam razno razne zaštite na kompjutoru, sad sam ih sve isključila za stalno i tek sad radi kako spada.
Eto, nek se zna.

----------


## nela08

Joj evo i meni je PIcassa digla živce u ove kasne sate. Pokušavam uploadati albume za burzu i jednostavno više nigdje nema opcije upload, nego samo Google+. Jel to sad isto ili...?
Nisam se time bavila već jedno 8 mjeseci i više (vidi u potpisu razlog) i sad se nikako ne mogu snaći. Neke slike sam stavila na taj nesretni Google + koji btw uopće ne koristim niti me zanima i uopće ne kužim tko će sad sve te slike moći vidjeti....
Prije je bila opcija dijeljenja linka i moglo se odabrati kome će to biti vidljivo, a sad to ne mogu pronći  NIKAKO!!!!
Ajd tko se kuži u Picassu neka me prosvjetli što prije. 

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

ides li na ove stranice 
https://picasaweb.google.com/home

----------


## oka

Ne znam, mene smeta to što moraš bili ulogiran na google plus pa ako pristupam sa tableta ili i phonea uvijek problemi sa tim. Meni se to uopće visše ne sviđa i fotki mi je puno bolji jer nikad (skoro) ne radi nikakve probleme.

----------


## nela08

> ides li na ove stranice 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/home


Slike su mi tu uploadane i kako da ih sada podijelim ovdje na forumu, a da bas ne vidi svatko na tom google+. Mozda bi i sama skuzila/vidjela da sam na kompu, ali preko mobitela uz nacicavanje.valjda nisam u stanju.

----------


## nela08

E da i da li netko koristi Picassu za backup slika. Ja vec dugo (citaj od uvijek) planiram ali sad sam vec stvarno zatrpala komp pa moram. Bila bi jako zahvalna da mi netko ukratko objasni kako to tocno funkcionira i sta je najbolje odabrati. Picassu ili nesta drugo?

----------


## nela08

> Ne znam, mene smeta to što moraš bili ulogiran na google plus pa ako pristupam sa tableta ili i phonea uvijek problemi sa tim. Meni se to uopće visše ne sviđa i fotki mi je puno bolji jer nikad (skoro) ne radi nikakve probleme.


 Za sta koristis fotki? U zadnje vrijeme bas gnjav vidim.

----------


## oka

Nekad davno koristila sam picasu, sad više ništa ne prodajem i ne koristim, ali mi velike glavobolje zadaje kad želim vidjeti što se prodaje i kad se javlja taj google plus dok nisam na kompu već na tabletu ili i phone-u. A i inače samo neka sporost baš kad mi se najviše žuri, a fotki uvjek pregledam bez pol frke.
Tako da sam razvila velike antipatije prema tom google plusu  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> Ne znam, mene smeta to što moraš bili ulogiran na google plus pa ako pristupam sa tableta ili i phonea uvijek problemi sa tim. Meni se to uopće visše ne sviđa i fotki mi je puno bolji jer nikad (skoro) ne radi nikakve probleme.


osim sto su ukinuli lock pojedinacnih albuma i sve ih stavili u public prije par godina.

----------


## oka

A je, burza nek bude public, ali privatne slike onda na picasu  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

ma lako za to. meni su sve privatne albume pod sifrom stavili na public.
slucajno sam otkrila.

----------


## Elly

> sta je najbolje odabrati. Picassu ili nesta drugo?


Photobucket.  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

> osim sto su ukinuli lock pojedinacnih albuma i sve ih stavili u public prije par godina.


Na picassi? Znači da bilo tko to može vidjeti na Google+ ili

----------


## nela08

> Photobucket.



NIsam nikad koristila. NA koji način funkcionira? Besplatno uploadanje slika? Ima ograničenja? Jel se može koristiti kao back up slika?

----------


## Elly

> NIsam nikad koristila. NA koji način funkcionira? Besplatno uploadanje slika? Ima ograničenja? Jel se može koristiti kao back up slika?


Za ogranicenja ne znam, nisam jos na njih naisla.  :Grin: 
Na ostala pitanja je odgovor DA.  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

ili dropbox. moze se i sherati link onima koji ga nemaju.

----------


## ženazmaj

Uh ja obožavam Picasu, od kad sam je otkrila niti jedan drugi program joj nije niti do koljena  :Smile:

----------

